# What biking clothes can fat newbies wear without looking?



## incalifornia (Aug 11, 2009)

I just bought a used bike and plan on using it to get in shape and lose weight.
But what should I wear.

I see overweight people wearing spandex jerseys and shorts and quite frankly, (as an overweight person myself, I can say this), I would be embarrassed to be seen in public like that.

As the saying goes, "What the world needs is a little less spandex"

But on the other hand, I can understand why they wear it i.e. less chafing, wicking sweat, etc.
I just wear loose shirts and a tee shirt, and that is pretty OK, even though I am experiencing some chaffing in the thighs an I probably look like a dork
So what is good compromise between tight spandex and dorky shorts and tee shirts?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Jeans and tee shirt. Just act like you're running an errand...not so much working out. I'm not overweight but I do that anyway since a jersey would look dumb on my hybrid. Nice to catch some other riders off guard when they see a hybrid + casual wear go at a redonkulous pace....Not to mention my Livestrong Rift helmet. At that point, I'm sure someone was thinking "Yeah right. Weenie". I only got it because I like the colorway. Would remove the Livestrong sticker, but for some reason I feel that's a bit effed up.

Either that or impersonate a cop. I see overweight ones on bicycles all the time. The dark colors make you look smaller. :thumbsup:


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Tight spandex and regular shorts over them. I didn't have a weight issue when I started this cycling thing years ago, but I sure as hell wasn't just going to put on spandex and jump out into the world and pretend to be happy about it... I got comfortable wearing the tight stuff, then when I got comfortable with the idea of wearing them while riding, I ditched the 2nd pair of shorts.

Probably the best solution for you. You will have the comfort and other benefits of the spandex, but can be comfortable with your appearance as well. 

Hope this helps and congrats on the bike and welcome to the world of cycling... Be careful, it's very addictive!


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

incalifornia said:


> I just bought a used bike and plan on using it to get in shape and lose weight.
> But what should I wear.
> 
> I see overweight people wearing spandex jerseys and shorts and quite frankly, (as an overweight person myself, I can say this), I would be embarrassed to be seen in public like that.
> ...



Slam on a Bib with some shorts over them and a loose T shirt good luck I know you will lose weight eat smart and ride lots.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Mtn. bike baggies. The best of both worlds.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Go with JaeP's suggestion. Mountain bike gear puts a spandex like liner under a baggy, "yo dude" exterior short. Jerseys are loose fitting as well. Ignore what you see road riders wearing; when you reach a weight that's pleasing to you, reward your self with your first pair of lycra shorts and a close fitting jersey. Until then, just enjoy the ride.


----------



## t3chi3 (Jul 3, 2009)

I started overweight and out of shape and found the traditional spandex to be the most comfortable over the baggies. I wasn't that bad, maybe 30 pounds over but lots of that was in my butt and legs and I didn't look good. In the beginning I had someone beep at me almost every time I rode my bike, I'd give them the finger and yell at them to come back and fight, feel bad about myself and keep riding. I've been riding for 3 months and nobody beeps at me now but I can tell you a lot of girls are checking me out.

Ride with what makes you feel comfortable and ignore what people might say or beep whatever, it's only a relatively short term thing and will strengthen your resolve.


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wear what you want and is most comfortable to you. Who cares what others think, if they have nothing else to do other than make fun of someone on a bike then they are losers anyway. I see overweight people all of the time out in their spandex and good for them, at least they are out exercising.


----------



## Deering (Apr 10, 2007)

*easy*

Just to echo what has already been mentioned. I started with lycra and soccer shorts over them. As I got more comfortable and lost a few pounds, I skipped the soccer shorts and kept the roadie look. I also recommend mtn bike shorts. Find the style you like but they do have the lycra liner in them. A jersey should be fine, but if you want real casual, get a cool max or any non-cotton t-shirt. Just get out and ride, and soon you wont care what people think as you enjoy what you are doing and how you can improve your health.


----------



## TBaGZ (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I went with the cycling shorts under a pair of loose fitting gym shorts and an underarmour t-shirt. I can't ride in cotton. I sweat my balls off.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

At the very least, for comfort, wear compression shorts rather than standard underwear. It will help with the chaffing.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

JaeP said:


> Mtn. bike baggies. The best of both worlds.


The shirts and shorts!

I wear MTB stuff for a lot of my riding. I do sport the the full spandex and tight jersey for road group rides. I wear regular clothes over them coming and going.

I never have gotten comfortable walking around the real world in a roadie outfit. I don't know that I would be no matter how skinny I was.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Yup cycling shorts with a nice baggy pair of workout shorts. Use a workout shirt that is baggy that will wick sweat quick, you should be able to find this stuff in in athletic shop.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Go naked.

If anyone calls you fat, tell them it's because everytime you have sex with their wife, she gives you a cookie.

Job done.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

i say you should size down and wear whatever makes you look the flabbiest. Buy 5 or 6 identical outfits and ride until you look good in the stuff.


----------



## mbcastle (Sep 28, 2008)

First of all, congrats on buying the bike and getting out there. That's the most important thing. I also think the mountain bike shorts might be the best bet. If you go with the baggy shorts over spandex, I'd get a pair a very thin running shorts so they don't bunch or rub. The jersey is less important, so you could get away with a roomy T-shirt. However, rear pockets come in really handy, so you might try looking for a jersey that's less form-fitting. They're out there.

As for the jerks making rude comments, try and remember that we all get them from time to time. Most of them are angry, bitter people who hate to see others out enjoying themselves and the fresh air. Just let their stupid comments roll off your back.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. Fat. I wear biking shorts under running shorts. I started mt biking and I was wearing baggier (not yo, yo, yo baggy) cargo shorts that are made from really soft and breathable material and while they were cool enough and comfortable enough the baggy fit and length of the legs really bothered me. As I rode the leg opening would hook around my knee and it was really irritating. I found some really nice Starter brand running shorts at WalMart that have a really nice loose fit but they are short and well ventilated. I bought several pairs and wear them on both my bikes (road and mt) and my problems are gone. Not sure if I will ever wear just the spandex but who knows once some of my weight drops off. I will admit I have pretty nice but very thick legs. They are nearly 32" around...lol...bigger probably than the waist of most folks here...lol. All my weight in on my torso but I have a lot of muscle too as I used to lift weights a lot. But anyways, shirt, I usually just wear a plain white t-shirt or a cheap wicking shirt, not a tight one, just a normal fitting one. Try here for some larger size stuff too. I am thinking about getting a big boy's jersey from here just to see how I like it...

http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/bikeshorts.htm


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

Spandex shorts/bibs with mtb jerseys (they're baggy) or a t-shirt. Here's a secret...no one will think you look especially silly as every non-cyclist assumes we're all ghey twits anyway.


----------



## Pbnj (Jul 13, 2009)

Congrats on getting out and riding, and wanting to lose some weight.

Second...When I started out I got the Mt Borah cycling shirts, got the oversized and fit great and had the pockets needed for power bar, bannana, etc and looked good with mtn bike shorts. Rode that way for a long time. Very comfortable IMO. But you do what you feel works for you and that will keep you riding. It will come off with a healthy way of eating and lots of excersise like your doing. You will be surpised how fast it comes off.

www.mtborah.com

www.performancebike.com


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

get a pair of baggy shorts with the bike shorts built in. Or, get a pair of shorts to where over your bike shorts. The, get a bike jersey that fits a little loose than the skin tight everyone seems to like.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

There are many stores like Performance that sell clothing cut for people that are not built like Carlos Sastre. 

Stay away from flashy "team oriented kits" or race stuff. Stick with plain jane stuff (which is usually cheaper) and go a size larger if you have to. There a lot of options that will allow you to be comfortable while taking advantage of today's sporting fabrics.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Not spandex, LYCRA!


----------



## elcameron (Aug 10, 2002)

real stonie said:


> Spandex shorts/bibs with mtb jerseys (they're baggy) or a t-shirt. Here's a secret...no one will think you look especially silly as every non-cyclist assumes we're all ghey twits anyway.


Agree. Get some good shorts that you are comfortable in. Wear them with a loose wicking shirt, not cotton. you will not be very comfortable in two pairs of shorts. If you are not comfortable when you ride you are more likely to not ride. You are wearing a helmet and shades anyway, so no-one will recognize you. Honestly, after a few rides, you will not care. 

You can get really cheap, good wicking t-shirts at Walmart. I hate walmart too, But you get the same $30 mtb. shirt for $5 there. So what are you gonna do? 


Ride!


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm not even that fat anymore, but I still usually ride with boardshorts over my bike shorts, Patagonia capilene 1 top. Gets me through the summer perfectly.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The "shorts within a short" MTB baggies. Lots of options out there that look like a "cargo short" but function pretty well.

But as you put the miles in, lose some weight, there's nothing like a good pair of bibs. And even though they are our competitor (two doors over), I highly recommend the Performance Elite bibs. Great "bang for the buck!"


----------



## meat (Aug 10, 2006)

Club size is not the racer cut in Jerseys. It seems to work for many cyclists who come from other backgrounds than the high school cross country team.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

Find jerseys with brewery logos. It gives you an excuse to carry a couple of extra pounds.


----------



## biggiebiker (Aug 10, 2009)

I always have trouble finding MTB shorts in a size for my big butt (300 lbs now). But regular biking shorts work fine, so I wear some Pearl Izumi attack shorts under a pair of workout shorts. Don't go cheap on the biking shorts though, a good liner is really really important for someone putting alot of "pounds per square inch" pressure on that seat!  

For tops, I wear a compression shirt bottom layer with a breathable/wicking shirt on top for long rides. For short rides a regular T-shirt is fine, but you will really appreciate something that wicks & dries for those longer rides. I also like to wear a skull cap, a Pace Cycling one from REI, does an awesome job to keep sweat out of your eyes and off your glasses.

If you get a Camelbak system for long rides, I really recommend the new "NV" models - they have a redesigned back panel with good airflow, it makes a HUGE difference and I stay alot cooler than models without that design.


----------



## ccroy2001 (May 20, 2002)

I wasn't big when I started cycling, but I'm not tiny either, 6'1" 185lbs, definate beer gut (I used to be rail thin), but when I started I had a hybrid bike w/toe clips so looking cool wasn't a big deal. Tight shorts are the most comfortable for me so wore them with a regular old cotton t-shirt and fanny pack for keys and such.

Even after I upgraded bikes I still took my time buying jerseys (mainly the pockets sold me). I think shorts are the most important thing for comfort.

Now I'm so used to bike clothes I could care less what people say about me, cause I'm out biking and they aren't!

Chris


----------



## incalifornia (Aug 11, 2009)

Are they supposed be that tight?
Went to Walmart and bought a Starter compression to for $12. I am a 44" waist but the 2XL seemed awfully tight so I bought the 3XL.
I wanted to buy the 3XL Starter shorts also $12 but tehy wer out. The 2XL were just too tight.
Is tight the name of the game and I just don't know what they are supposed feel like?


----------



## biggiebiker (Aug 10, 2009)

The padded bike shorts and the compression shirt, yeah they should be tight. But that's why I like compression shirt, keeps me more... streamlined, yeah thats the ticket.

The starter shorts, I wear the 3XL and they are now really baggy on me... course, my legs have leaned out from the riding, most of my bulk is still in upper body. I like the walmart Starter stuff, good price for workout clothes you can beat up.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Supposed to be tight but not so tight you cut off any circulation. Not sure my size in the starter short but I have really thick muscular legs (31" around at mid-thigh) so I would probably be up there in a 3XL.


----------



## spoonhead (Apr 6, 2009)

Jerseys are always the challange for me, club cut is the only way to go. I have a couple of jerseys that are race cut that I have as incentive to get rid of the gut. 

If anyone is interested I have a Hincape bib short 3xl that I got off of the 'Bay thats too big, probably a 44-46 inch waist. $20.00 and shipping cost, they are brand new. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

Don't worry about it. Wear what is comfortable. At least you are out there exercising. Most of the folks driving by in their cars are too lazy to do what you are doing. I think its great to see people out walking, riding, running, whatever, no matter how young or old, heavy or thin. 

I went for a ride last night and only wore a bib. It was so hot out, I figured I would die with a shirt on. I thought about it for a second and then said to myself, screw it. If people don't like it, then don't look. BTW, I was nice and cool the whole ride.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

IMO, what you should wear depends on how far you are going to be riding (and I guess how big you are). I started at 240 lbs on a 6'0" frame wearing either MTB shorts or basketball shorts over padded liners (the Canari ones from the sporting goods store), with cheap Russell or Champion wicking t-shirts on top. Works ok -- I still wear that shorts setup when I'm just commuting straight to and from work (11 miles each way), need to run an errand or stop at my kids ball game on the way home. 

But once I started riding longer, the short combinations became less and less comfortable. I was in pretty decent shape, the extra 40 or so lbs notwithstanding, and I was up to 40 and 50 mile rides within about 6 weeks of buying my road bike (I had been mtb'ing for years, though). After about 2 months of riding, I bought some lycra shorts and just went for it. Sure, I felt a little silly, but at least while on the bike, no big deal (walking into the office, on the other hand, was uncomfortable -- I kept a pair of bball shorts in my pack at all times, and put them on going into and coming out of my place of work every day!). The comfort of some good bibs sure made me forget how silly I looked in no time.

So I guess to me, how far are you going to ride? If you are only doing 5 - 10 mile rides, you can probably wear whatever you want -- at least, that is the case for me. Once you start getting an hour or more in the saddle, IMO, take the ego hit and put on some riding shorts. In the end, its about you and your health, not about impressing anyone. When people remark on my tight shorts (honestly, I seldom get any remarks at all -- mostly just teasing/joking from people I already know), I just tell them they are no tighter than the "manly" football pants I used to wear.


----------



## Harold Snepsts (Apr 26, 2009)

Peruse all the suggestions above and pick the one that will make you most likely to get out on your bike.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

You pretty much want to model your self after this guy. He’s practically the RBR.com mascot. All the rest is commentary.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

Just wear the Lycra shorts and road jersey. People will think you're a putz even if you're skinny so get used to it. I'm not fat but I'm not at a good racing weight either. I think I look fairly decent but a girl on a Harley that road past me last week loudly said "EIUWWW". I wasn't that impressed with her either but I keep my mouth shut most of the time. Just go for it and literally work that ass off. I would never make fun of an overweight guy out on the road making it happen.


----------



## pure_energy (Aug 18, 2009)

olr1 said:


> Go naked.
> 
> If anyone calls you fat, tell them it's because everytime you have sex with their wife, she gives you a cookie.
> 
> Job done.



OMG....I can't stop laughing!!!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

I started out with Sugio padded compression underwear, gym shorts and Tees. That works for short rides. Then I moved on to some 2X Giordana bike shorts and athletic Tees. The compression on the shorts and extra padding felt good and I would get any bunching in the crotch like I did with the gym shorts. Now I've moved on to Pearl Izumi XL Attack bike shorts which have better padding and fit better as I keep losing weight. Next year I hope to find some Jersey's that fit decently well (will likely need slightly loose fitting XLTs). 

I don't care much about how I look or what people say, I care about how much I ride. The more I ride, the more weight I lose and I get fitter and healthier - which is the point anyway. What ever you do, get out and ride! 

Oh and vow to never step into a fast food joint as long as you live :wink:


----------

